# Colnago Master light - should i upgrade the groupset?



## technocolor (Oct 14, 2013)

I have Colnago Master light mid 90's stock with Campy 9 speed and mavic reflex rims with campy record hubs 
I want your advise, should I upgrade the groupset to Campy record 11 speed and change the wheel set? 
Otherwise I keep it stock and buy a new carbon bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd leave it original


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Buy a new bike. Just use the Master Light for stylin.'


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

If you love the frame and the ride then I'd upgrade it. *shrug*


----------



## technocolor (Oct 14, 2013)

thank you all... i decided to keep it stock..


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd upgrade it to veloce 11 in chrome. Love the look of that stuff on steel frames!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Leave it, but a new bike.


----------

